# http://localhost:631 geht nicht

## Takumo

Hallo! Ich versuche meinen Drucker zu installieren. Leider klappt das nicht! Ich habe alles gemacht wie es in der Anleitung stand und nun gehe ich auf

http://localhost:631

und dann kommt

Beim Laden von http://localhost:631 ist folgender Fehler aufgetreten:

Keine Verbindung zu Rechner localhost (Port 631).

was kann ich machen?

----------

## Keepoer

```
/etc/init.d/cups start
```

 vorher eingegeben?

----------

## pman

Hallo,

schau Dir mal Deine Konfig /etc/cups/cupsd.conf an.

Die ist nicht auf Sicherheit getrimmt, sollte aber etwa so aussehen.

```

ServerName meinserver.meine.domain

ServerAdmin admin@meine.domain

DocumentRoot /usr/share/cups/docs

FileDevice Yes

LogLevel info

User lp

Group lp

Listen 192.168.10.1:631

Listen localhost:631

BrowseAllow *.meine.domain

BrowseDeny All

BrowseOrder deny,allow

BrowsePort 631

BrowseTimeout 30

SystemGroup lp

<Location />

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 192.168.10.1

</Location>

<Location /admin>

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 192.168.10.1

</Location>

```

hth pman

----------

## Takumo

Neee, hab jetzt das Problem. In der host Datei war 127.0.0.1 nicht auf localhost gestellt

danke trotzdem ^^

----------

## Finswimmer

Dann bitte ein [Solved] in den Titel.

BTW: Wie hast du das denn geschafft, dass localhost nicht 127.0.0.1 ist?

Tobi

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Dann bitte ein [Solved] in den Titel.
> 
> BTW: Wie hast du das denn geschafft, dass localhost nicht 127.0.0.1 ist?
> 
> Tobi

 

so:

```

grep localhost /etc/hosts && ping localhost -c 3

#127.0.0.1        localhost loopback loghost 

192.168.0.1               localhost

PING localhost (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from localhost (192.168.0.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.023 ms

64 bytes from localhost (192.168.0.1): icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.019 ms

64 bytes from localhost (192.168.0.1): icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.021 ms

--- localhost ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 1998ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.019/0.021/0.023/0.001 ms

```

Die Frage lautet eher: welchen Sinn hatte es, localhost von 127.0.0.1 auf etwas anders zu wechseln?   :Shocked: 

----------

## makenoob

so richtig gesund ist es aber nicht, wenn localhost nicht 127.0.0.1 ist; abgesehen davon, dass es nicht wirklich RFC-konform ist...

gruß

marc

----------

